

Why 50-50 equity splits between co-founders are extremely dangerous - jsherry
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/zillows-rich-barton-5050-equity-splits-cofounders-dangerous

======
bdfh42
This is silly. If you were the sort of person that needed to control the
business (or me to control it for you) then I do not want to work with you.

I have held 50% of the shares of an active company since 1988 - and never a
cross word. My counterpart and I have always respected the others foibles,
weaknesses and strengths and thus we are still going strong.

